# Awh! I two year old and her stallion.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, once again stunning shots...!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The middle picture is worth more than a thousand words......


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

omg that is the cutest thing ever!!! awwww!!!! amazing!!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I should probably add that Keegan was not loose. He had a lead rope on his halter and his owner/mother of the little girl right by his side. She was cropped or edited out of the photos though. Just to make them look cleaner.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

naww! what a beautiful horse. He loks so gentle and loving. Beautiful shots!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That is REALLY cute. She's got the horse bug already. I can see it. I hope my son is the same way. He's 2 years old, and so far he's taken to his springed horse. LOL


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! Amazing shots and oh so cute! 
Keegan is stunning!!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_AMAZING! The 2nd shot is the best. Totally tell the love there._


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't know Keegan was a stallion.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pictures! I love the last two - just adorable!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> I didn't know Keegan was a stallion.



lol, yep. He's a six year old stallion.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

absolutely love photo 2 and 3.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Rissa said:


> lol, yep. He's a six year old stallion.


Wow. Is he like really sweet?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> Wow. Is he like really sweet?



Yes, he really is just that sweet. At the Hooiser Horse Fair & Breed Expo this past April we had his stall door open almost all three days. A chain across the front and someone stood there any time the door was open.

However he was the only stallion there who was in that much contact with people while on stallion row. Very curious and proud and always looking around and catching peoples attention but sweet and polite too.


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

your horse is gor-gus!!!


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Addison, two. Keegan, six.


Stunning horse & gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Yes, he really is just that sweet. At the Hooiser Horse Fair & Breed Expo this past April we had his stall door open almost all three days. A chain across the front and someone stood there any time the door was open.
> 
> However he was the only stallion there who was in that much contact with people while on stallion row. Very curious and proud and always looking around and catching peoples attention but sweet and polite too.


I hate when people are like stallions are dangerous. Cuz it depends on the horse I rode a Hanoverian who was held at stud for a year in germany and he was a sweetheart!


----------

